

Breaking Bad Inspired 500 / 404 Error Pages - roachsocal
https://tonx.org/500.html

======
roachsocal
Enjoy tonight's premiere of Season 5! You can also check out the 404 page
here: <https://tonx.org/404.html>

~~~
citricsquid
Says the American! Still waiting for Season 4 here in England

~~~
ditoa
And this is exactly why there will be several hundred thousand downloads of
the premier within the next few days from torrent sites and the like.

I wish I could give AMC money directly to watch this show tonight (or
tomorrow) legally but it is not possible. It frustrates me so much that the
technology is all there and has been for many years yet it is still not
available.

------
Flam
This is brilliant. Excellent website and 404/500 pages. I wish you no hits on
them except for the showing, of course!

------
tocomment
Speaking of breaking bad web pages I just found out this sure is real.
<http://www.savewalterwhite.com/>

~~~
peeters
Really cool that the donate link is real and sends you to a legit National
Cancer Coalition donation page.

